# how to bypass ISP blocked ports



## TechJunkie2007 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello, my ISP is Comcast. they recently in my area blocked ports that allow my 2008 R2 / Exchange 2010 server to function. the info i received is that all Dynamic IP's have these ports blocked. ports such as 80 587 443 993 995. which i would think that these being blocked my outlook accounts for Gmail and my work acct would stop working... either way the server worked, then didn't... is there a way to bypass this? proxy's? i i no idea were to go other than a business account. which is costly


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'm surprise that you were able to host a server at all as most of those ports are blocked on residential accounts. There's really no way to bypass that considering your MX record for incoming mail needs to point to the valid public IP of your server. My guess would be if you look at your subscriber agreement, it states that you are not allowed to host servers. There are ways around certainly blocks by using alternate ports and then forwarding those through your router to the correct port, but that's not going to work with email. You may have to get static IP service to get it working properly. As for services on your computer working like gmail, that's because the block is typically on the incoming side, whereas if you originate the connection from lan to wan, that traffic flows fine.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Most ISPs do not permit the operation of a server on a standard account and they may take reasonable measures, such as blocking ports, to enforce this. Forum rules do not permit helping with evading restrictions imposed by your ISP.

Your options are upgrading to a suitable account with your ISP or host your email elsewhere.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

As for the exchange goes 
you can change the ports which all the SMTP, imap, pop, OWA, activesync work on 
You will have to change the bindings on the virtual directories and some of them can be changed using EMC or EMS and rest of them can changed through IIS mangement 
Exchange Technical bLog: Change SMTP port 25 in Exchange 2007, 2010

But the first question is to find out which port does your ISP allow find those ports and change your exchange ports or just simply upgrade your account to Business with Static or just get static for home (Comcast) does that 

But before you go through the trouble


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

> Forum rules do not permit helping with evading restrictions imposed by your ISP.


Thread closed.


----------

